# reg of choice?



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

just wondering what everyone has out there. im sure this is an item that you get what you pay for. before i get that far into it i just wanted some opinions. i have a dozen or so buddys that dive. only a few of them have the same reg as the next guy. they all seem happy with what they have. some scuba pro, some atomic. also wondering about an octo. thanks, jeremy


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I have the Atomic Z2 reg w / a Scuba Pro air2 on the BC. I'm pretty satisfied with this. Dont think you can go wrong with either brand


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Atomic M1 has been great for me and 5 of my good friends for spearfishing and SAR diving....Go see the guys at MBT and they will show you the complete line...


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

If I had the money I would go to Atomic but for now I use an oldie but goodie. Go talk to the guys at MBT like mentioned above. They will help you figure out your needs and get you the best deal in town. 

MBT Divers

3920 Barrancas Avenue
Pensacola, FL 32507
(850) 455-7702


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have two Atomic M1's and will be purchasing two or maybe three more in the near future. Most people don't need a M1 for the type of diving they will be doing. Not only do they breathe great they also have a two year service interval unlike most other regs that have to be serviced once a year. 



The Atomic Z2 is also a great reg for a fraction of the cost. I don't think I'll own anything other then Atomic unless it's just a back up reg.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Which reg you should go with depends on your personal needs, desires, and budget. I'm partial to the Atomic B-2, but there are many excellent regs out there by many different manufacturers at a variety of price ranges.

Come by the shop and We'll be happy to help you make the right decision for you.

Jim MBT Divers


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I got my first Atomic last year after diving all others. I have taken it to 175' or so and it flowed very good without any adjustment.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Good Topic,

For me I dont have enuff experience to make a decision or even know what another reg would breathe like. I have a Mares something and for me air is inhaled and exhaled without an issue. Now I have never tried any other so I dont know if the difference is noticable. I do however know if your in current like in a river then its possible to free flow if facing the current. Ive seen the ones with the sensitivity knobs but I dont yet know this either....

Share the differences and If mine hits 130 feet and I have no issues explain the differences of depth to determine the right regs. I know cold water and pressurized air will freeze up too.

Steve


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Scuba Pro s600, great reg.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a great question and sure to generate quite a few responses. I've got quite a few in my arsenal(think I'm up to 9 regs, now:banghead)and agree that the M1 is the "top shelf" reg, in my opinion. Like 'evensplit' said, it depends on your budget and type of diving you do. I would go with the Atomic line, tho. If you like streamlined, get an integrated octo.I use an SS1 and love it, but some people prefer the secondary 2nd stage.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I have an Atomic B2 it's a good reg I was wondering what was the difference between the B2 and the M1


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *TONER (12/25/2009)*I have an Atomic B2 it's a good reg I was wondering what was the difference between the B2 and the M1


 Not sure but I think its the material used to make the internals?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *TONER (12/25/2009)*I have an Atomic B2 it's a good reg I was wondering what was the difference between the B2 and the M1


I believe the breathability is the exact same but the material used is different. That said the Atomic regs are the top of the line.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *TONER (12/25/2009)*I have an Atomic B2 it's a good reg I was wondering what was the difference between the B2 and the M1




B2 has a stainless/brass internals while the M1 has a Mono/brass internals. M1 comes ready to breathe up to 80% 02.



http://atomicaquatics.com/reg_comparison.html


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The B-2 has a smaller and lighter second stage, which uses Titanium and stainless - the B2cannot be made safe to use with 80-100% O2 because of the titanium. For most of us this isn't a problem - I'm not using anything greater than 40% O2.

The M-1 was designed for tech divers. The second stage is made of Monel and stainless, which allows it to be used for mixes up to 100% (rated for 80% out of the box). The front of the m-1 is designed to prevent free flow in the event of a strong current or while using a scooter. The m-1 is also enviro sealed to prevent freeze up if you're crazy enough to go ice diving. The enviro seal makes it a very 

Breathing performance of the 2 regs is similar, as are the prices.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I dont really have a brand preference on regs, but as said, its a nice move to get a octo/inflater combo. One less hose and item to have dangeling. Plus, you have your hands on your inflator at various times thruout the dive, so if you ever need to use it if your reg fails, you are much more apt to grab it quickly since it is a natural move going for your inflator. How many times, other than in training, have you reached for your octo??



Jus remember, if it's another diver needs a reg, you need to pass him the on in your mouth, and you use your octo/inflator. Some people use that as a con for them, but it is not a difficult thing to master. I have had to do it once at about 140 feet, and pass my reg to another diver out of air, and then put the inflator/octo in my mouth. Not difficult.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I was wondering what you and Jon were doing over there.... I saw him making what I thought was a hand motion and then you started sticking something in your mouth? It was not good viz...... maybe I was narced...... who knows.... :takephoto


----------

